# Building smoker need help with heat source



## fuzzy01 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all new to the site I am building a smoker and need some help so joined up. I live in Chilliwack BC. I have been making sausage for years and I am actually a butcher by Trade.


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 8, 2015)

What size is the smoker?


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 8, 2015)

The inside dimension is 28" X 66"


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I bought my 1800watt from cabelas 45 bucks heats my fridge smoker to 250f plus. How do you plan to control the temp?


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 8, 2015)

I plan on using a Auburn PID
Here are some pics of my build so far


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I have an aubern pid and unless you plan on using all its functions I would buy something easier to use. My buddy bought one in couquitlam for 75 bucks new. I wish I had of gone that route.


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Good to know AI really only need it to cut the heat when needed to keep on temp. What did your buddy buy.


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a windy, warm and rainy looking day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome. I have been making sausage for a long time but a I am looking forward to learning how to do some hot smoked items if I can figure out how to propley heat my smokehouse.


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 10, 2015)

I managed to find some time to work on the smoker today it is starting to look a lot like a coffin. Tomorrow I will put in the hole for the smoke pipes and hopefully put the front and door on. It should start to look a like a smoker soon.


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 10, 2015)

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 10, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 10, 2015


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 11, 2015)

Fuzzy01 said:


> Good to know AI really only need it to cut the heat when needed to keep on temp. What did your buddy buy.



Not sure I can enquire all he does is set the temp and that's it! My aubern you need a degree in computer programming to operate!


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice, coming right along

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Beaverhunter said:


> Not sure I can enquire all he does is set the temp and that's it! My aubern you need a degree in computer programming to operate!


Please do find put for us.


----------



## fuzzy01 (Apr 11, 2015)

I definatly do not want to be that advanced that I need a computer to operate. Need simple unit to shut heat source off and on as needed to keep temp


----------

